# NSA & Security-Enhanced "Linux"



## KaratKin (Sep 20, 2013)

I did a little searching about the whole NSA SeLinux thing, and honestly haven't found much in terms of compromised systems (a few threads on 4chan here, a few threads there). 

But this article kind of scares me.  http://www.nsa.gov/research/selinux/



> The architecture {selinux} has been subsequently mainstreamed into Linux and ported to several other systems, including the Solarisâ„¢ operating system, the FreeBSDÂ® operating system, and the Darwin kernel, spawning a wide range of related work.



So... what part of the architecture has been integrated into FreeBSD? I honestly have not been able to find this through searching. Thanks all*.*


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2013)

SELinux has NOT been integrated into FreeBSD. We have TrustedBSD.


----------



## mix_room (Sep 20, 2013)

It seems as though SEBSD was derived from SELinux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2013)

It's all thoroughly dead anyway.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2013)

TrustedBSD was integrated in FreeBSD 5.0. So it's not a separate project anymore.


----------



## ronaldlees (Oct 3, 2013)

If it says safe, secure, or trusted  - run for your lives!  

Really, folks, the only way is to write your own operating system.  Now, grab a copy of NewOS and get working!  (NewOS is small enough for the regular bitworker  to thoroughly validate all by himself)

Of course, you'll have the small problem related to determining whether or not your compiler and host systems are compromised


----------

